# 300 mag ?



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm looking to buy my first alweather rifle and am considering the 300 Weatherby and the 300 RUM. Is one harder to find ammo for in remote areas and will the RUM stand the test of time?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Are you sold on one of these two? I'm not sure if the 300 RUM will last, maybe. The 300 Weatherby is a good round, but factory ammo is expensive and often hard to find in more remote areas. 
I would give some thought to the 300 Win Mag. It doesn't give up much to the 300 Weatherby, factory ammo is cheaper and a lot easier to find. There are many choices of rifles chambered for the 300 WM. I happen to like Savage but there are many others.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Will you be using factory fodder or rolling your own? My hand-rolled 200gn TSX's will run right with any 300 WBY, and very close to the UM. 300 Win can be bought almost anywhere. If you're looking for more than the 300Win it's a real toss up between the two. Neither will be found outside of major sporting goods stores (ammo). The WBY can be had in a few more offerings than the UM. Available for both is the Sako 75, Rem 700(many variants), Win 70 SS Classic (tough to find now), WBY is also available in the Vanguard, Mark V, Ruger #1, probably others, those come to mind though. Ammo/Brass for the WBY or UM will command about a 50% premium over the 300Win.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I promise, I was started on my post BEFORE I read Huntn1's! Message is pretty similar though huh?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have to chime in with these guys too. My reloading manual puts max velocity for a 180 gr out of a 300 Winchester at 3160 fps and 3198 fps for the Weatherby. Tops for the 300 RUM is 3229 fps. Out of my 26 inch barrel I get a flat out 3200 fps with a 180 gr Ballistic Tip or Nosler Partition. 
I shoot 165 gr and get 3350 to 3425 fps depending on the bullet I load. It also gives these velocities with less powder, and less throat wear.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Well, my buddy picked up his new 300 Weatherby yesterday and I went and tried it out. Wasn't to wild about the fact that the cartridges just barely fit in the vangaurd action. I had to pay close attention to get the shells into the magazine so I don't think a fast reload would really be very fast. Also didn't like to hear that the vangaurd only comes with a 24 inch barrel. A 26 incher would help wring out the extra fps advantage the cartridge was made famous for. The big Weatherby mark 10 actioned rifles just cost to dang much. Looks like the Remington won. New dilema though, 300RUM or 7mmRUM?????


----------



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

300 RUM!!! It will sweep anything right off of its feet.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I had a 300 RUM. It was very accurate, but had plenty of downside.

I recently picked up a very slightly used Remington 700 LH LSS in 7MM RUM. Took only one session to fall in love with this rifle/round. The 7MM RUM is considerably easier to shoot than the 300 RUM, shoots faster/flatter, and is even more accurate. My group average is .860", with many right around .5 MOA.

This all weather rifle will compliment my 700 LH LSS in 270. I consider the RUM more of a special situation rifle than an all around big game rifle.

Downside with all the RUMS (and Weatherby calibers too) is barrel life and ammo cost. They aren't cheap to handload, either. I figured out the cost to load a single round of 7MM RUM is about $1.65, not counting the cost of bass.

BTW, all of the overbore calibers need at least a 26" barrel to burn that huge powder charge and achieve peak velocity. It's a waste of time to get one with a shorter barrel than 26". If you want a 24" barrel, you are better off to go with a WSM or belted magnum...


----------

